# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Cleaning lime mortar from brickwork

## RobbieB

G'day 
I want to know the best method to clean the remaining lime mortar from brickwork. Ideas? 
I have removed the lime mortar to expose the bricks around an internal fireplace (about 4sqm).  There is still a lime on the brickwork requiring removal.  It's internal and therefore I don't want to blast it away with water (gurney).  I have been told diluted hydrocloric acid (not sue of ratio) but I don't want it to spill over onto the floorboards or adjacent walls.   
Cheers

----------


## Terrian

> G'day 
> I want to know the best method to clean the remaining lime mortar from brickwork. Ideas? 
> I have removed the lime mortar to expose the bricks around an internal fireplace (about 4sqm).  There is still a lime on the brickwork requiring removal.  It's internal and therefore I don't want to blast it away with water (gurney).  I have been told diluted hydrocloric acid (not sue of ratio) but I don't want it to spill over onto the floorboards or adjacent walls.   
> Cheers

  hydrochloric acid and a stiff brush, wear appropriate safety gear (mask, goggles, chemical gloves) plastic on the floorboards and walls and lots of old rags to soak up spills, ratio, errr, brain fade here, 5 to 1 ??? But do not take that as gospel !!

----------


## varpy

10 : 1 for me. Water in bucket first then acid.....splashbacks you know...     :Smilie:

----------


## RobbieB

Thanks guys,
I have been told the hydorcloric acid can turn the bricks green - is this true if it is diluted?  How do I wash down the acid, should I use brush with water - gurney is out?

----------


## Terrian

> 10 : 1 for me. Water in bucket first then acid.....splashbacks you know...

  go for it, can always add a bit more acid  :Smilie:    

> Thanks guys,
> I have been told the hydorcloric acid can turn the bricks green - is this true if it is diluted?  How do I wash down the acid, should I use brush with water - gurney is out?

  inside, brush & water, outside, pressure cleaner

----------


## Uncle Bob

Vinegar works great for getting calcium build up off windows, jugs etc, maybe it might work on bricks.

----------


## GraemeCook

Robbie 
I'd use old hessian bags rather than a stiff brush as the stiff brush will fling acid droplets all over the place.   Also bolster the plastic sheets with several layers of newspaper to act as blotting paper - I have had acid run on plastic and then get onto and permanently mark woodwork (floors, skirting,...) 
Those red cloth/plastic hazchem gloves are essential. 
Cheers 
Graeme

----------

